# just finished new stick



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

56 inches long diamond willow with a blue metal flaked cross inlay. I finished it yesterday,and broke it drilling hole for wrist strap.Reshaped, refinished and this time it's done.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Looks good.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Diamond willow makes a nice stick. Your inlay looks good on the light wood.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks good love that diamond willow.


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone...And Merry Christmas!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good looking piece rdemler.

I have black willow on my property, cut it down and by the end of summer its 10' tall again. I have not cut any since I started stick making will have to see what it looks like.


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

MJC4 If it's the wet areas you might find some of the fungus covered stuff..That's the good stuff. Good luck!!


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice job. Well done.


----------



## Steve R. (Apr 19, 2014)

Very nice work


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Love that inlay. Very eye catching. Must try doing some myself.


----------

